# 12 volt photocells



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

http://www.nextag.com/12-volt-60-watt-transformer/search-html http://www.homegardenandpatio.com/cat.cgi?s=CCM-11610&c=outdoor_accents_lights_porch


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

that looks like it plugs into 120v and steps down to 12v.
i am doing a solar system and don't want to use inverter. i want something that would wire straight into 12v


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

Mr Chips said:


> that looks like it plugs into 120v and steps down to 12v.
> i am doing a solar system and don't want to use inverter. i want something that would wire straight into 12v


Most of the manufacturers of small solar charging controllers have models that provide automatic light switching, too. For example, the Morningstar charge controllers are available with a lighting control option. These units are not dirt cheap, but not much more expensive than a plain charge controller, which you need anyways. Just search for "solar light controller" and you'll find loads of options.


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

You could try this one.I would email him and make sure its not 12 volt http://cgi.ebay.com/Low-Voltage-Nig...-(NIB)-1-_W0QQitemZ220363656892QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

12 volt photocell

Will this work for ya?


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

wirenut1110 said:


> 12 volt photocell
> 
> Will this work for ya?


 
Yes, that's more like it. i was hoping to find something even cheaper, but that is a lot better than what i have seen before


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Mr Chips said:


> Yes, that's more like it. i was hoping to find something even cheaper, but that is a lot better than what i have seen before


It's the $37 
or 
$5 or $10 in parts including a CdS photocell and you assemble/test/debug from a design that's sure to work. I think the circuit comes with the Radio Shack datasheet included with their photocell. With this option you can hide most of the electronics (it's cosmetically pleasing).

The tradeoff that cannot be gotten around with either unit is that if you set the sensitivity so that it comes on later (darker) it will be sensitive to any passing light source. 
And of course the controlled lights cannot be anywhere near the photocell or you will have an oscillating system.


----------



## answers (Jan 21, 2010)

*The answer to your question*

I have found a company in the UK that make 12v DC Photocells and ship all over the world for just a few bucks. The unit price at the moment is about USD25.00. www.acetek.co.uk .


----------



## Wino (Dec 28, 2009)

Mr Chips said:


> Does anyone know of a source for an inexpensive 12v photocell


Try looking for those "keep your car battery from dying" photocells. I bet Harbor Freight has something that could work for you for less than $10.

<My mistake. I thought you meant photovoltaic cells, aka "solar panels.">


----------



## zer024 (Apr 17, 2010)

*How about this?*

I came across this forum while gooogling this particular topic. I joined up just so I could show you the best thing I've found...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110520652851

It's a light controlled 12v switch sold out of the UK for about $21 USD.

Of course, it's quite likely that as you read this thread, the eBay item will have expired. So here's how I found it: I tried a number of combinations of search terms, but the golden ticket was "12vdc automatic switch".

What I want to do is automate the headlights in my car. But I can't tell you (yet) whether this will help you or me.

Let me know if it works out, if you decide to try it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Goomer (Oct 25, 2010)

Wouldn't it be possible to use one of the photocells out of a Harbor Freight yard light? I see they have three solar powered "Tiki lights" for $7. Each has a photocell in it. Voltage might be wrong, but that should be fixable with a resistor in the circuit.


----------



## james1586 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Photoresistor*

It sounds like we are at the same stage of solar experimentation. Try a search for a photoresistor, the component that you may be looking for.


----------



## Goomer (Oct 25, 2010)

*12 volt photocell no longer needed*

The solution to the problem was simple. I have an automatic chickenhouse door opener/closer that runs off 110 power. The system is 120 volt, and when there is a power loss, it causes all sorts of problems, including leaving the door open so the raccoons can get to the chickens. I was going to build an entirely new 12 volt system when I realized all I really wanted was a battery backup to the system. I took a Harbor Freight "12 Volt Jump Starter and Power Supply", plugged it into the existing 110 outlet to keep it charged. Off to the side of it I plugged in a Harbor Freight 80 Watt Continuous Power Inverter, then plugged the opener system (with 110 volt photocell) into that. So, the battery is continuously charged and the door operates off the power from the invertor. If power is lost, the door will operate for days from the power available from the battery. So, the need/search for the 12 volt photocell ended. Been working fine for over a year and through a couple power losses. Not the most efficient thing going, energy wise, but the power drawn is pretty minimal.


----------



## james1586 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Great!*

I'm happy that you found a solution. It sounds rather complex, but then I realized that each of the components could be used for other purposes if needed. It certainly fills the need you had. Good thinking. 
I recently got into solar and electronics as a hobby and have just started my learning and development stage. I have just built 3 solar panels from scratch. They each should deliver 60 watts and I am exploring uses for them. I was able to acquire 2 200aH batteries for my experimentation, so I think that I am close to getting it all going. I am in the process of building my own charge controllers, but am hitting a snag with figuring out what to do with excess power.
Hate to write so much as a newb, but am hoping that I can attract some similar interest to help me along the way.


----------

